# Small Gold Safety Pins



## Kapedano (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey! 

I am planning to use small gold safety pin as an attachment to my cotton string for the hang tags. 

Does anyone know of any good wholesalers that sell these small gold safety pins?

Thank you!


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

Try looking here. Seems affordable to me: Pins


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I got my first lot from Asda (Walmart) but got the second lot off ebay, they were even more tiny and just what i wanted.


----------



## tiffanydesigns (Jul 23, 2008)

Darice is a wholesale supplier of arts and crafts supplies. They do carry the small gold safety pins. Try them at www.darice.com


----------



## Kapedano (Apr 2, 2008)

Thank you for all the replies


----------

